# PCGH Abo, wann wird geliefert?



## Maggats (7. November 2007)

hi, ich frag mich gerade mal wann bei euch so die zeitschrift geliefert wird?

bin zwar schon länger leser, aber hab erst vor kurzem aboniert.

ein kollege von mir hat seine pcgh schon am samstag erhalten, heut ist erscheinugnstermin, von der zeitschrift allerdings keine spur. ich hoff ma das die im laufe des tages noch auftaucht.


----------



## M4jestix (7. November 2007)

Wann hast du denn das Abo bestellt? Kann auch sein, das du sie erst ab nächsten Monat bekommst falls du für die aktuelle Ausgabe zu spät dran warst. Hab meine gestern bekommen....


----------



## kmf (7. November 2007)

Mein Exemplar lag am Samstag schon im Briefkasten. :sm_B-X:


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. November 2007)

Thema verschoben ins richtige Forum...

Maggats: Wann hast Du abonniert?


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2007)

das wäre jetzt schon die 2. ausgabe per abo, die erste ausgabe ist angekommen. 

wo kann ich bescheid sagen, bzw. neu ordern?


war gerade unten am briefkasten, nix drin


edit: nummer gefunden, angerufen und ne neue geordert, kann bis zu einer woche dauern, toll das geht schon gut los mit meinem abo


----------



## EGThunder (7. November 2007)

Hm... normal ist die Samstags da oder spätestens am Montag. Da können doch die Leute von PCGH nichts wenn die Post die Zeitschrift nicht an Land bringt. 

EG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. November 2007)

Maggats schrieb:


> das wäre jetzt schon die 2. ausgabe per abo, die erste ausgabe ist angekommen.
> 
> wo kann ich bescheid sagen, bzw. neu ordern?
> 
> ...



Das sollte wirklich nicht passieren...


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hm... normal ist die Samstags da oder spätestens am Montag. Da können doch die Leute von PCGH nichts wenn die Post die Zeitschrift nicht an Land bringt.
> 
> EG



ja ich weiß, kann sein das der briefträger die nur ins treppenhaus geschmissen hat und irgendwer die geklaut hat oder irgendein nachbar die in den müll geschmissen hat. die frau am tel. hat auf den adressenaufkleber draufgeschrieben das die zeitung in den briefkasten gehört und nich ins treppenhaus


----------



## Oliver (7. November 2007)

Ich erhalte die Zeitschrift im Abo auch meistens Samstags. In ganz seltenen Fällen auch Freitags. Später ist sie noch nie angekommen.


----------



## tommy-n (7. November 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt seit einem Jahr nen Abo der PCGH und es ist zweimal vorgekommen das ich die Zeitschrift nicht bekommen habe und neu ordern musste. Aber ich denke mal das liegt wirklich an der Post und nicht an euch.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. November 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich erhalte die Zeitschrift im Abo auch meistens Samstags. In ganz seltenen Fällen auch Freitags. Später ist sie noch nie angekommen.



So sieht's bei mir ebenfalls aus.



tommy-n schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt seit einem Jahr nen Abo der PCGH und es ist zweimal vorgekommen das ich die Zeitschrift nicht bekommen habe und neu ordern musste. Aber ich denke mal das liegt wirklich an der Post und nicht an euch.



Ja, leider ist das so und man zieht manchmal dem falschen einen faulen Schuh an. Habe seit ca. 6 Jahren beim Computec-Verlag mein Abo und bisher war nur ein Vorfall bei einer anderen Zeitschrift (speziell auf Sega Plattformen ausgelegt). Daran war dann aber der Postbote schuld, der meine Zeitschrift lieblos in den Briefkasten quetschte.


----------



## Ralphi (8. November 2007)

hmm ich bin frischer abonennt und hab in der bestätigungsmail bescheid bekommen das ich mit der 12/07 das erste mal beliefert werde. aber noch nix da -.- ...ach ********


----------



## Maggats (13. November 2007)

so gerade nochmal beim abo service angerufen, ich kann mich morgen oder übermorgen drauf einstellen endlich die pcgh in händen zu halten.

das wäre dann mal schlanke 1,5 wochen später


----------



## Maggats (16. November 2007)

so heute nochmal angerufen, weil immernoch keine zeitschrift da is, montag wird die dritte dann verschickt.

ich bin echt stinksauer, diese verfluchte post:mad::mad:


----------



## Eiche (16. November 2007)

ich habe mehre Abos bei der computec und mir ist es passiert die die Prämien Adressen und liefen Adresse der Zeitung zusammen geworfen haben. und alles nicht wirklich ankam musste nach 1 monat feststellen das die im Versand lesen lernen sollten naja musste alle Adressen richtig stellen da klappte das sofort bin mir nur nicht sicher wahr die PCGH 12/07 auch als extended bzw 09 ,u 11 wahren alle 3 keine extended? wie oft erscheinen die als solche?


----------



## hansi152 (17. November 2007)

ich hätt da auch 2 Fragen:
1.auf abo.pcgameshardware.de wird beim Prämienabo die G11 angeboten, im Heft die neue G15. Was stimmt jetzt?
2.angenommen ich bestell mir ca. nächste Woche, so um den 20. ein Prämienabo, wann kommt die erste Ausgabe? Und wann die Prämie?


----------



## Eiche (17. November 2007)

das hängt davon ab was du bestellst.
und die Prämie kommt wenn gezahlt wurde ,also ca. 5 tage später.


----------



## hansi152 (17. November 2007)

nicht vergssen dass ich in Ö wohn


----------

